# Youtube video problem



## Exaideum (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi I am having a problem with my youtube videos. I have a mac and when i go on youtube or any other video site it becomes choppy and will stop and start every 5 to 10 seconds :down:. If someone could help that would be great.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I can't advise anything to do with your Mac computer, but I do know that after this latest Flash Player update, my perfectly fine video on YouTube took a big turn for the worse. Just the same as what you are seeing, a lot of buffering (stopping) going on, where as before, video was zippy. There are minimal settings for the Flash Player from Adobe that Windows computers use, and I am not up on what a Mac would use as far as a plugin type thing so hang on and hopefully someone will be able to help. 

Have you searched the Mac forums for help with YouTube?

Note> Technically you would be best off in our Apple forum so I will probably move your thread there.

We allow just 1 thread per issue on the same computer, so please do not start any new threads for this problem. Thanks!


----------



## Exaideum (Jul 27, 2010)

ok thanks if anyone has any other ideas please help


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you log in to your Youtube account, turn on the options for the beta h.264 video player.

Or install ClickToFlash which will let you choose the Flash or h.264 container for video clips.

See if the problem exists when you watch the h.264 versions. If not it's Flash which is terrible on Macs.


----------



## Exaideum (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks guys for all the help. You all rock. It turned out that it was not my computer after all. It was my brouser. I was using firefox but now I will use Safari. Thanks for all the help.


----------

